# I want to buy an iPod..what i need to know?



## Frezeboogz (Aug 29, 2003)

I am looking to buy an iPod for my girlfriend, but i dont want to get ripped off or buy one with less than desireable attributes.
Can someone give me some advice on maybe good price, memory and maybe anything else i need to know about iPods?

Keep in mind i KNOW NOTHING about this product. I am trying to avoid talking to sales people becuase sometimes they may say things just to sell their product. I rather get an honest answer from u guys.

-Thanks


----------



## akad (Jul 31, 2004)

I have had 2 iPods since they first came out (5gb and 20gb) and they run beautifully. I very rarely have hadd problems with my ipods.

If you buy one from the Apple Store, you will pay $299 for 15GB, $399 for 20GB, ect. But if you get one from the Apple Store, here's a neat trick to know to save money. It's how I got my 20GB from the apple store for $329: Let's say you want a 20GB but have enough money for a 15GB and a Dock. You can ask for a Refurbished or Refreshed 20GB and pay about $329 for it. Bring it home. If it has any actually noticable scratches, bring it back, and the Apple Store should give you a new iPod of the size of the refurbished/refreshed one. Hope that made sense.

I've heard that Circuit City has a better warranty, where you can just take in one with a problem and they will give you a new iPod and supposedly a hard drive transfer so you have all your files on the new one. But i'm not sure about being able to do the Apple Store trick there. Buying a new one from Circuit City saves you, maybe, 5 bucks on a new one.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Frezeboogz (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you so much, now i know a little something about iPod and can make a wiser choice when buying one.

i had another question about how the actual music downloading works. Can i put ANY mp3 i have on my computer in the iPod or is there a deal with iTunes? I am not sure were i heard that, or if i understood the information i was getting but thats why I am asking.


-Thanks again.


----------



## akad (Jul 31, 2004)

You can put any MP3, AAC (Apple Music Store format / iTunes optional format. Basically an MP3 with different compression.), WAV, or AIFF on the iPod. However, if you want to take songs off the iPod, that would be a different story. You would have to download third party software to take music off an ipod.


----------



## Frezeboogz (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanx, Akad, it all sounds like a good product. It does what u need it to do. the only big problem is the big price tag. I will consider it a while before i decide. Maybe i'll get it for her birthday in September.


----------

